# CVS mieten



## Wolfgang Lenhard (22. Nov 2007)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne einen CVS-Server mieten, damit ich nicht alle Sourcen in meinem Büro habe und auch mit externen Leuten am gleichen Code zusammenarbeite. Sourceforge ist prinzipiell toll, aber da es sich bei mir um Closed-Source handelt leider ungeeignet.
Kennt jemand Server, die man mieten kann, und die bereits CVS oder SVN vorinstalliert haben? Ich möchte nicht einen Shared-Server mieten und dann viel konfigurieren müssen. Wichtig ist mir auch, dass der Betreiber Datensicherheit garantieren kann.

Viele Grüße,
 Wolfgang


----------



## ms (22. Nov 2007)

Hallo Wolfgang,

hab dir eine PN geschickt.
Ansonsten habe ich noch auf die schnelle freepository.com gefunden.

ms


----------



## AlArenal (22. Nov 2007)

Wolfgang Lenhard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wichtig ist mir auch, dass der Betreiber Datensicherheit garantieren kann.



Es gibt keine absolute Sicherheit. Daher wird dir ein jeder auch nur garantieren können im Rahmen der eigenen Möglichkeiten Sicherheitsmaßnahmen zu ergreifen.


----------



## maki (22. Nov 2007)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wolfgang Lenhard hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Datensicherheit kann man garantieren, dafür gibt es redundante Systeme und Backup Strategien 

So etwas selbst auszusetzen ist möglich, allerdings ist das mit Aufwand verbunden, einmal beim aufsetzen des Systems, vor allem aber bei der Wartung.


----------



## AlArenal (22. Nov 2007)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Datensicherheit kann man garantieren, dafür gibt es redundante Systeme und Backup Strategien



Man kann Sicherheit (die Anzahl der 9en in der Prozentangabe) nur erhöhen, aber - wie ich bereits schrieb - keine 100%ige Sicherheit erreichen und demnach auch nicht garantieren. Das tut auch kein mir bekannter Anbieter. Zumal man natülrich als Kunde darauf angewiesen ist, dass die Werbebesprechungen eingehalten werden.

Ich kenne Anbieter, bei denen stehen nächtliche Backups in den AGB, sind aber im Leben noch nie gelaufen. Bei anderen kam es hart auf hart und das letzte Backup war ein viertel Jahr alt. Wenn ich es gestern richtig gelesen habe, sind bei den Briten Millionen von Kindergeld-Datensätzen abhanden gekommen. Ich schätze den Systembetreibern dort ist das Wort Datensicherheit nicht unbedingt ein Fremdwort, aber Fehlerquellen gibt es nunmal immer und überall.

Letzten Endes ist ne Sache des Vertrauens. Das schießt man vor und hofft nicht enttäuscht zu werden. Ist bei Geschäftsbeziehungen nicht anders als in der Liebe


----------

